# Exhaust tips



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Has anyone found any good looking exhaust tips? I want to throw one on my eco as just an easy way to improve the look of the rear end but all of the decent ones I have found are all straight and our exhaust takes a decent turn down at the end.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Got this done at a local shop. Welded the tip on to the end of the exhaust, replacing the stock tip. Cost me about US$100.

Also ordered a $10 black vinyl wrap and DIYed the wrapping of the diffuser myself. Quite a bit of work! The bottom's not perfect but you can't really see it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jeeze, this is exactly what I want to do... I tried my hand at vinyl and it came out terrible... I've contacted a few local shops with no luck


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I was thinking about something similar with the diffuser. Where do you get your vinyl? I was hoping to find some at a local shop but haven't had any luck yet. I still need to do both of my emblems. Since it's getting colder out I was thinking I might have to wait until spring to do any vinyl work. Also what did you put on your chrome piece on the back? Is that Nightshade or is it similar to lens tint film? I want to add some contrast to my white eco.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I got my vinyl off eBay; I just searched for "black vinyl wrap". This is the one I got:

Black Matt Vehicle Wrap Vinyl 0.5m x 1.5m AirFree | eBay

The bottom of the diffuser is wider, so you really need to stretch the vinyl over the bottom first as much as you can, and then try to lay out the top smoothly. Took quite a bit of time and several attempts. Fortunately, the vinyl can be easily taken out and re-applied without affecting the material.

The main mistakes I made were: cutting the material too early, and realising later that the shape didn't work that well when I needed to re-apply it by stretching at the bottom first (I first applied it from the top down); also, trimming the vinyl at the edge of the diffuser around the top using a penknife didn't come out very straight.


----------

